# Verslavingen > Roken >  Onderzoek stoppen met roken

## SharonRath

Hallo allemaal,
Een iets ander bericht dan dat je normaal op dit forum ziet. Zelf ben ik namelijk nooit een roker geweest. Wel ben ik voor een onderzoek op zoek naar mensen die (ooit) gestopt zijn met roken. 
Dus bij deze wil ik graag wat mensen uitnodigen voor een informeel groepsgesprek op 17 december vanaf 13:00 uur s middags. De bijeenkomst is onderdeel van een onderzoek naar stoppen met roken met behulp van nicotinevervangende producten.
Het doel van het gesprek is ervaringen en ideeën over stoppen met roken te delen. De resultaten zullen gebruikt worden om te bekijken waarom mensen wel of juist geen nicotinevervangende middelen gebruiken.

Als je mee wil doen, kun je hieronder reageren of mij een persoonlijk berichtje sturen. Daarna neem ik direct contact met je op. Het enige wat ik graag zou willen weten vooraf is of je gestopt bent met behulp van nicotinevervangende producten of zonder, en of u nog steeds gestopt bent.

De bijeenkomst vindt plaats in de buurt van Breda. Na afloop van de bijeenkomst ontvang je ook een vergoeding voor deelname in de vorm van 50 euro aan VVV-bonnen. 

Uiteraard ben ik beschikbaar om meer informatie te geven.

Sharon

----------

